# Is This Pc Specifications Gonna Be Good Enough For Gaming?



## Evil Slayer (Jan 11, 2010)

hello everyone

im gonna update my pc so i can do some gaming but i don't have a very big budget so i was woundering if my pc Specifications is like this:

cpu:intel core2quad 6mb cashe 2.8 ghz
motherbord:gigabyte 
graphic card:xfx ati 4350 hd 1gb 
power supply:Hunt Key 550w 
hard disk:500gb 

(the cpu+motherbord+The HDD gonna cost me about 492 USD...i already bought my video card and my power supply while ago)
i don't want to run the pc games to max setting but i do want them to run smoothly without lagging....and also i don't want to change my pc after a year!!


i also wanna know if i can get something better for the same price 


thanx in advance


----------



## Evil Slayer (Jan 11, 2010)

i mean 12mb cashe not 6mb(i didn't edit my orginal post cuz the edit bottom is not apearing...don't know why!!!)


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

This would not be a very good gaming machine. The graphics card is very weak, and is the primary determinant of gaming performance. Upgrading that would be the biggest improvement in gaming performance unless you're using a very, very low-end CPU (Pentium 4 or earlier). 

However, I cannot suggest a GPU upgrade unless you upgrade your power supply as well. Huntkey PSUs are literally some of the worst out there, and will explode if you try to draw more than 80% of their rated wattage.


Could you list your current specifications? I need the brand and model # of the major components. See the "My System" thing on the left for an example of the format that I'd like to see.

Also what country are you in? Huntkey isn't available in North America so I presume you're in Europe/Asia/Latin America. I'll also need a budget.


----------



## Evil Slayer (Jan 11, 2010)

hi Phædrus2401,

Thanks for reply .

heres is my current pc specification:

CPU: pentium 4 3000 1M cache
Motherboard: Intel 102
Ram: 2G DDR2
H.D.D: 80G
Video Card: ATI Radeon HD 4350 1G

am in Jordan - Middle east, my budget gonna be maximum 492 US [thats what i can effort ].

i want to know if CPU and motherboard i choosed is good choice , thinking of intel core2quad 12mb Cache 2.8 ghz as CPU and Gigabyte as motherboard?

thank you again in advance.


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

Gigabyte makes a lot of motherboards; the specific one makes a big difference.

I presume you're talking about the Q9550 CPU like I have? That would not be a wise choice on your budget.

I would look for:

AMD Athlon II x2 CPU
Gigabyte or Asus *AM2/AM2+ motherboard*
Corsair power supply
Radeon 4670 graphics card
a hard drive

I don't know what prices are like in Jordan, but you should be able to get all of that for $400 or less.


----------



## Evil Slayer (Jan 11, 2010)

my motherboard would be this one 

and my cpu would be this one(the same as urs but mine is) 2.83ghz
and about the cpu...i don't knoww why i just hate amd!!!i also i believe that intel is better!but regardless of how much the core2quad is gonna cost me..(which is gonna cost me about 281usd) 
its very good for gaming right???and about the gpu..im gonna update it later(maybe next month)and about the power supply i can 't seem to find a decent one or one of the best power supplies that already were mention in this forum...also the prices are a bit higher than prices in north America...thats why i bought the huntkey power supply


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

Well, the Q9550 is good for games but you can get something just as good for a lot cheaper. Look for an E8400 or E7600. They're dual cores, but most games don't take full advantage of a quad anyway. An E8400 might run you $180-220 instead of $280, and it would work just as well. Not trying to talk you out of an awesome computer; just saying that for gaming a Q9550 is unnecessary. I would have gotten an E8400 instead of my Q9550, except that I found an awesome sale where the quad was the same price as the dual core.

That way you'll have more money to spend on a PSU and graphics card. And that's a decent motherboard by the way, unless you plan to overclock.

Good power supply brands:
Corsair
SeaSonic
PC Power & Cooling
CoolerMaster Real Power Pro and Silent Pro (not ExtremePower)
Thermaltake Toughpower (not PurePower or TR2)
Antec
Enermax
Silverstone
Tagan*
NorthQ


*Tagan's North American distribution is garbage, but the units they sell in Europe are pretty good. I don't know if they're available in the Middle East or not, but if you find one give me the model # and I'll check to see if it's a European or American model.

You should be able to find a decent 400W+ unit from at least one of those brands. It will be more expensive, but Huntkey really is one of the worst PSU companies around and if it dies it *will* destroy the rest of your computer through overvoltage.


----------



## Evil Slayer (Jan 11, 2010)

ok.......i will see if i can find an E8400 so i can change my power supply and/or my gbu

the reason i wanted a very good cpu cuz im using my pc for graphic design too not just for games...and i also don't want to come back and change my cpu after a year..i wanna keep my pc for at least 3 years 

and also i will see if i can find any of these brands(although i've already searched for most of them)
thank you very much for responding and helping...its great that you guys provide help for free


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

Hello Evil Slayer,
I know what you mean about the prices being high in the ME
we have the same problem in here, but you can still find a good PSU if you go to the PC showrooms and not to an ordinary PC sellers, and I assure you all the PC sellers in Lebanon or in Jordan or anywhere near just care about trading and don't know about PCs
that's why you have to look at the big PC showrooms, at least there will be real PC techs
your video card as mentioned by Phædrus2401 is very low and not supported by most of the games out there, don't look at the first number when you buy a VGA, look at the 2nd number than look at the 1rt
so an ATI HD 3600 is better than your current 4350 and way better
even an ATI X1800 can beat the 4350
if you need to know more about Video cards and how to pick them, just say so and I'll be glad to help you
in the ME area you can get a Geforce 9800 GT from 130$
this is a good card for games and it's not very expensive, but it needs a quality PSUs (brands mentioned above)


----------



## Evil Slayer (Jan 11, 2010)

yeah RockmasteR u are absolutely right...they only care about trading and getting money of selling garbage

and btw i had no idea that 3600 hd is better!!!i though i was buying a good gpu for a good price  (i got it for 98$)

and is GeForce GT 220 a good one btw..cuz i saw it for a cheaper price the day i bought my 4350 and if u tell me yes im gonna hit my head to the wall lol


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

Sorry; make sure not to hit your head too hard. GT220 is equivalent to a 4650, which is at least two steps up from the 4350.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

a Geforce GT 220 is another name to a Geforce 9400 GT
I have this card and it can play most of the games on medium low settings
but I don't recommend if for your PC
and yeah 89$ is pretty high for a garbage card!
if you go to newegg.com, you'll find that a Geforce 9800 GT costs 100$ and that's more powerful than your card by more than 4 times
so you need 250$ for a good card and a good power supply
then I can tell you that you have a decent gaming PC


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

RockmasteR said:


> a Geforce GT 220 is another name to a Geforce 9400 GT


I think it was actually a die shrink and modification of the 9500GT. Or at least it performs like that.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

GT 220 -> 9400
GT 230 -> 9500
GT 240 -> 9600
GT 250 -> 9800 GTX

that's what I know anyway :grin:


----------



## Evil Slayer (Jan 11, 2010)

O_O

thats great.......thats really great....it was 28$ and it was better and i bought this junk



and btw i noticed that for gt cards there's alot of manufactures for it like galaxy and evga and xfx and sparkle.....which one is better???


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

For Nvidia (GeForce):
EVGA
XFX
BFG

For ATI (Radeon)
Sapphire
PowerColor
Asus


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

when it comes to me, I'll pick up the EVGA
it's the official partner of Nvidia
as Sapphire is to ATI


----------



## Evil Slayer (Jan 11, 2010)

ok

guys can you help me by telling me which one of these motherboards are the best?????
and the one that come in the second place in case i couldn't get the best one 
(they are all gigabyte motherboards....but i don't know which one would be the best)


1-GIGABYTE GA-EP43-UD3L Core 2 Quad/ Intel P43/ DDR2/ A&GbE/ ATX Motherboard Link

2-Gigabyte G41M-ES2H Intel LGA775 MAX-8GB DDR2 mATX PCIE16 3PCI Link

3-GIGABYTE GA-P43-ES3G Core 2 Quad/ Intel P43/ DDR2-1200/ A&GbE/ ATX Motherboard Link

4-GIGABYTE GA-G41M-ES2L Core 2 Quad/ Intel G41/ DDR2/ A&V&GbE/ MATX/ DualBIOS Motherboard Link

Also Is This HDD Good??Link

And EVGA geforece 9500gt 1gb video card is good right ??Link


thanx in advance


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

The GA-EP43-UD3L would be best, followed by the GA-P43-ES3G.

That hard drive is very good, they're pretty reliable and fairly fast.

The 9500GT is better than what you have, but there are better. I'll list some cards for you in order of strongest to weakest.


Stronger
GeForce GTX260 216
Radeon 5770
Radeon 4870
GeForce GTX260 192
Radeon 5750
GeForce GTS250 / GeForce 9800GTX+
Radeon 4850
Radeon 4770
GeForce 9800GTX / 8800GTX
GeForce 8800GTS 512MB
GeForce 9800GT / 8800GT
Radeon 4830
GeForce GTS240
Radeon 5670
Radeon 4670
GeForce GT240
GeForce 9600GT
Radeon 4650
GeForce 9600GS
GeForce 9600GSO / 8800GS
GeForce GT220
GeForce 9500GT
GeForce 9400GT
Radeon 4550
GeForce 8400GS
Radeon 4350
Weaker

Assuming that they're PCIe cards. If they're plain PCI then don't even bother with them.


----------



## Evil Slayer (Jan 11, 2010)

hhhhhhh...funny that the card i bought is the weaker XD

but i have a question....the gt220 have a 1gb ddr3 ram....its ok even if the motherboard support ddr2 or its not related??

and also is a 512 hd 4650 better than the gt220 1gb??


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

It's not related, the graphics card can have whatever RAM. 

I just put the 4350 as the weakest because it's actually one of the weakest cards I recommend to people.  But don't worry, you could have done worse!


----------



## Evil Slayer (Jan 11, 2010)

hhhhhhhh

ok

is a 512mb hd 4670 better than a gt200 1gb??


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

Oh yes. I forgot to mention, below a certain point having 1GB of RAM vs. 512MB of RAM is pointless. Anything weaker than a 9800GT can't really use a full gigabyte. So a 4670 512MB would be better than a GT220 1GB.


----------



## Evil Slayer (Jan 11, 2010)

hmm..interesting 

thanx a lot for the list...its very very useful..im now compering the prices to see which one would be the best and the cheapest one among the list


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

if you can't get a 9800 GT get a 9600 GT
I don't like ATI cards cause they always have issues in games


----------



## Evil Slayer (Jan 11, 2010)

Ok

Phædrus2401:Just A Question.....Is All The Motherboards I Ask U About Ok With Over Clocking???(In Case If I Over Clocked My Cpu In The Future)


EDIT:i just found out that This AMD Prossesor(AMD Phenom II X4 955 Black Edition) cost the same as the 6mb cashe core2duo intel prossesor that im gonna get...and i heard that this one is a little near from the i7 and also it would preform better with an ati card...so is getting this would be better from getting the core2duo or i should stick with the core2duo???????


----------



## Evil Slayer (Jan 11, 2010)

anyone?


----------

